# is there a stirctly walther forum?



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have seen forums for just about every other brand of gun out there. But I have not found a walther forum. Well I found one but it was mostly in German. Does anyone know of one?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is so simple - you are going to hate yourself 

It is...............

www.waltherforum.com


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I remember seeing that one a while ago and then it wasn't working so I assumed it was gone. I wasn't able to get to it again. Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I go there everyday - somethines their server won't come up, and ya gotta refresh your browser a few times.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

never had a problem... if waltherforum.com isn't working, i read somewhere on the site thatyou can also try some variants...

waltherforum*S*.com
gothammarketing.com
waltherforum.net
waltherforum*s*.net

i haven't tried most of these... but i know that i was having trouble logging on for a little while until after i read the post... then i went home and tried the waltherforum*s*.com one and then i could log on....

but at work i can log on on any of the listed sites... wierd...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Their site is real slow now - they seem to have server issues rather frequently.


----------

